# Can someone help!? 94 Chevy overheat.



## Gmoser (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay here's my problem, I have a 1994 Chevy K2500 (light duty 6 bolt). I have not had any problems at all with the truck engine wise at all since I put a new engine in it (about 5,000 miles ago), which is the 350. I just put my plow on (steel western 7.6 w/ deflector) the other day and drove the truck around making sure everything was alright for season, the truck usually runs about 150-170ish on the temp gauge without the plow. As I am driving with the plow the truck warms it runs about 200-210 for a while but if I go up hill, drive to long or even am on the gas to much it jumps to 240-250, (we haven't had our first storm yet so I am very worried about what will happen after a few hours of plowing will do to it). I haven't let it go past that, as I would imagine it will keep climbing till I have a bigger problem. 

This fall I installed a new temp gauge (regular stant seems to run about 150-170ish without plow), a aftermarket trans cooler, a new water pump, all new hoses and clamps, just had new antifreeze put in it and the radiator itself was replaced within the last year. 

I have been told to remove the spring in my fan, so it runs constantly. I removed my air conditioner condenser, because it was so beat. I also was told I can remove my bottom light on my passenger side to allow massive air flow, I would think that would be worse then good because of how much crap can go thru the air intake. I have the trans cooler about 3 inchs from the radiator (hooked in front of bar inbetween the two).

I tried to give the best description of my problem I could, I'm really hoping someone can maybe help me out or have dealt with and figured this situation out in the past. Any info would help and be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you for the time!!


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Have you tried reverse flushing the cooling system?


----------



## Gmoser (Dec 9, 2011)

No, I have not tryed to reverse flushing the system. This may sound stupid lol, but what do you mean by reverse flushing the system?


----------



## miked9372 (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the same problem with my 94 Suburban. It only over heats when going around 45 to 50 MPH. Can plow all day with no problem. I just assumed it was an air flow issue at higher speeds. No solution, sorry.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

When I ran straight blades all my truck did what you described, used to run with the blade almost scrambling the blade on the road. The first truck I nought with a V plow, it never happened, have up graded or as I have bought new truck put V's on them, but on the rare occasion innate moved a straight blade sure enough the problem is still
There, these are all 2500HD or 3500 trucks.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Was the T'stat replaced? Now that you replaced the water pump, maybe it stirred up flaking or sediment in the system getting stuck in the t'stat?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=122804&highlight=6.0l+coolant+flush&page=3


----------



## Gmoser (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for all the responses, I bought a severe duty fan clutch and installed it today. Havent had the chance to take the plow out yet but I will tomarrow. I ripped the air conditioner condenser out also, it was beat to hell. The thermastat was replaced when I did the engine swap, if everything I have done so far dosent work I will be throwing my other radiator in there, I know Chevy made like 5 different radiators for this truck over the years. I just so happened to have one of the smaller ones in my truck but it is in great condition. The bigger one I have in not in perfect condition but I am thinking it will help a little more to keep it cool, but lets hope theres no need to go that route.

Once again thanks to everyone for the advice, it all helps!


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Let us know. Please


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

someone please correct me if i'm wrong, but usually those severe duty fan clutches are non-thermostatic, according to my recollection.

not saying that is a bad thing, especially if you are dealing with an overheating issue. they will pull the maximum amount of air through the radiator. but they can be rather noisy.

Not sure if this was mentioned or not, but make sure your fan shroud is in place and in decent shape. a fan will do next to nothing without it. very rarely does anyone remove a fan shroud anymore, but it does happen on occasion and warrents mention if overheating is an issue.


----------



## Gmoser (Dec 9, 2011)

Once again thank you for the responses. I have been quite busy and not had any time with the truck, however I have replaced the fan clutch with a severe duty clutch, I removed the air conditoner condenser, I did replace the thermastat not to long ago (a post above asked about that) and I also put a deflecter on the plow (sheet metal bolted to the metal above the top hydrolic, to make some more air flow come down into the grill. The truck is going in Friday morning to have a much bigger radiator installed, following that I will be testing the truck....hopefully with better luck lol. I did a lot and hope it pays off!

I will reply Friday night and let you know if I have fixed the problem or if I'll need to do some further digging. Has anyone heard of removing the passenger fog light to allow more cold air flow thru the intake? If it dosent do more damage then good I will be doing this next if all so far fails.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I've heard of replacing the fog light with a duct for a ram air intake...never heard of _just_ removing the fog light. That duct is ok for a sports car, but a plow truck may suck up lots of water into the engine that way.

Anyway, intake air modifications aren't going to make the difference. That radiator upgrade ought to.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with my 96 Chevy, engine temp is great without the blade on but driving with the blade on it runs too hot. I have an 8' straight blade. Let us know if you fix the problem! Need some way to get more air to the radiator when the blade is on.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Lets see.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

did you reinstall the fan shroud?


----------



## kmac (Sep 23, 2009)

The plow all the way up cuts off the air into the radiator. Keep the plow as low as possible to allow max air flow. I've had 2 Blazers and two Tahoes all had same ploblem. Keeping the plow lower always kept temp down.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

That is what I do. just a few inches from the ground. NOT all the way up.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

had the same issues with my old '93 truck - run the blade low, went to a flex fan, larger rad. , seemed to hel p a little, found out if you drove it in drive ( not in overdrive) that it seemed to run cooler, also, running at 45 mph or slower seemed to help - ( 65 mph + blade at full lift = 260 f temp... ) also , running a 170 degree thermostat ( buy the heavy duty one, not the cheapie - no place to save a couple of bucks here... ) might help, if you haven't tried it .


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I think this is common among the 90's era chevy trucks when running down the highway w/plow from what I have read on this forum. You can do a search on 'overheating' in chevy forum and find multiple discussions. I have an '89 that does the same thing. I have even had to pull over at times because the check engine light comes on. I put hd clutch on for this year but so far now snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

running a 170 degree thermostat ( buy the heavy duty one, not the cheapie - no place to save a couple of bucks here... ) might help, if you haven't tried it .[/QUOTE]

A cold t-stat is only a band aid kinda like a deep tranny pan, will the t-stat make it run cooler ya but it will only help for a short burst of load/heat. It just makes your baseline temp lower but won't help for sustained loads


----------

